# [Applescript] Activer la version 32 bits dans Photoshop CS5



## Dimitricus (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un lab informatique de 30 iMac et ils ont tous Adobe Creative Suite 5 Master Collection. Je voudrais activer la version 32 bits dans Photoshop, puisque c'est la version 64 bits par défaut. Est-ce que quelqu'un l'aurait déjà fait ou aurait une idée de comment faire. Je voudrais le faire en Applescript 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Rémi M (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas ce logiciel, mais je me permet de répondre.

En sélectionnant Adobe Creative Suite 5 Master Collection, puis en faisant CMD + I, tu n'as pas l'option à cocher _Ouvrir en mode 32 bits_ ?

Ce qui va être le plus gênant c'est de le faire sur les 29 autres iMac ...


----------



## Dimitricus (29 Septembre 2010)

Allo,

C'est justement ce que je veux éviter de faire !

Merci tout de même


----------

